# breeding anomalochromis thomasi and thysochromis ansorgii



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok i have a pair of each and i need help breeding both anybody with experience can u help me out please. my pair of ansorgii have breed before but never no fry and my pair of thomasi hang out together but have not breed


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

My thomasi paired but never bred ... not sure why though, perhaps the tank was too busy though they were the dominate fish and controlled half the tank. Becuase they were kept with dwarf pikes, they got alot of frozen foods as well ... daphnia, bloodworms, mysis shrimp and glassworms alternated every other day.

Temp was 82F, ph 6.8, 3-4 dH.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

No help personally, but some helpful (I Hope) info here for thysochromis ansorgii:
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/newsletter/ll-feb08.pdf


----------

